# Salisbury hospital, staff buildings



## jjandellis (May 30, 2011)

Wilton Road - The Old Manor site. The Old Manor Hospital site comprises two areas of land, separated by the Wilton Road. By far the largest is that on the south side of the road, which contains three listed buildings and a listed fountain. The part on the north side contains a further two listed buildings, and all the site is within the Salisbury conservation area. In the 1920s and 30s the Old Manor Hospital was, according to one account, the largest private mental hospital in Europe. It was taken over by the state in 1954, at which time it had 672 beds, though this had reduced to 288 beds by 1978

This report is about the two listed buildings on the north side of the site, I have posted a picture of the actual hospital as it is absolutely stunning, on this particular day I managed to see the two listed buildings ... 







Someone I know used to work in the kitchens at this place and said even then it was the spookiest place she ever had been. The ward for severely affected mental patients was railed so they were secure at all times.

the listed fountain






the two listed buildings



















































know youve all missed me guys ...... been studying to hard lately , thats all .x.x.x


----------



## jjandellis (May 30, 2011)

some fireplaces
















Any ideas ???????????


----------



## bonecollector (May 30, 2011)

Nice looking place you found there mate.
Another one to add to the local list.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snips86x (May 30, 2011)

Great images here! Thanks


----------



## FLEXX (May 30, 2011)

I was thinking about this one the other day great shots!


----------



## jjandellis (May 30, 2011)

not sure where the line is with rules n regs ...... but i am lusting after this one ......... its just a in a bad location...


----------



## waley_bean (May 30, 2011)

Wow really like the look of that place!


----------



## Bobo urbex (May 30, 2011)

Nice photos and strange stairs in to the chimney


----------



## nelly (May 30, 2011)

Nice stuff, is this the place you mailed me about?


----------



## FLEXX (May 30, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> not sure where the line is with rules n regs ...... but i am lusting after this one ......... its just a in a bad location...



i think we are just gonna have to go for it


----------



## jjandellis (Jun 1, 2011)

yeaaaaaaaah !!! everytime I look at this i am mesmerized , its right next to police HQ for salisbury and right opposite the law courts ...its very public .... so think thats why theres a lack of reporting on it ..... but it is now due for redevelopment any day ..it would be a shame if there wasnt a report on it before the restoration starts .....


----------



## jjandellis (Jun 1, 2011)

lucy mulligan on facebook if anyone wants to be my friend ....... got pics of my other explores to ...


----------



## kathyms (Jun 1, 2011)

*hospital*



Bobo urbex said:


> Nice photos and strange stairs in to the chimney



i couldnt work that out lol.
they are fantastic shots and its one id love to do, but i cant see my two parteners in crime going into it being so close to the cop shop lol.


----------



## Saffron (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics, Ilived ner Salisbury for a little but never went, had a friend who had had a nervous breakdown and ended up in there for a bit when it was up and running, the pics of the fireplaces definatley some orbs there (balls of spirit energy basically), thanks for sharing.

Saff


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2011)

Saffron said:


> Great pics, Ilived ner Salisbury for a little but never went, had a friend who had had a nervous breakdown and ended up in there for a bit when it was up and running, the pics of the fireplaces definatley some orbs there (balls of spirit energy basically), thanks for sharing.
> 
> Saff



Or light reflection off the dust, which has been proven over and over again.


----------



## Ubermutant (Jun 24, 2011)

They redeveloped half the site already with new NHS buildings and alot has already gone. I am there once or twice a month for Doctors and before that I used to use the hospital when it was used for stuff like non urgent Xrays. The chapel is AFAIK also listed and has some lovely stained glass windows but like everything else its all bricked up.

Great Pictures of the buildings on the other side of the street, I don't know when you took them but in the last week they have stepped up the work and it looks like they are beginning the redevelopment work, certainly got builders on site taking houses down.

Got to applaud the bravery too, the new law courts is dead opposite, there is no cover from the very busy Wilton Road and the divisonal police HQ is about 3 minutes walk. I did notice though that they have replaced alot of the fencing around the carparks, looks like someone tried to cut through it.


----------



## mimulus (Aug 17, 2011)

krela said:


> Or light reflection off the dust, which has been proven over and over again.


 it has not be proven to be dust to prove something there has to tangible evidence so look again


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 21, 2011)

wow surprised the garden fountain has still survived hope they save it


----------

